# 90 Gal planted with Altums and WC Discus



## CalgaryWildman (Jan 17, 2013)

Here is my 90 gal tank with CO2 - operates with 265watt lighting system -soon to be an LED (Finnex 700K) system tonight. 

Cardinals - 100
Altums - 4 - sold 8
Red Manacupura - 9
Wild Discus - 12 - 4 Royal Blue, 5 Red Spotted and 3 Red Alenquers
Plecos - 240, 47, 200, 128, 219, 75, 46

Plants - too many to list but typically - Crypts, Swords and so on. 

Been planted for over 5 years and I typically throw out a garbage bag every 2 weeks as the plants really grow with Iron additives and CO2.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Two words....*.very beautiful*


----------



## Aquamom (Mar 11, 2013)

That is gorgeous! I want a tank just like it  Sorry for my ignorance but what do those numbers after the "Plecos - 240, 47, 200, 128, 219, 75, 46" mean?


----------



## CalgaryWildman (Jan 17, 2013)

*L# 's*

It is a way to identify the Plecos as there are so many in the same family. I go by the numbers to keep the name correct as many people call fish by common names and it can be more confusing.

Like the L18, 81, 177 - all are considered Golden Nuggets but an L177 has larger spots than the 18, and 81.

Makes it simple for everyone to research and know that they are getting the correct fish that they see in a book.

That is a great question as I have many people always ask me to just use the common name.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

What brand lighting system did you use for that tank before the change over. Stunning fish and plants.... Really love it! I have the same height/gallon tank but I am struggling with getting it anywhere near that dense for plants.

My crypts and stuff just don't want to take off.


----------



## CalgaryWildman (Jan 17, 2013)

*Current Lighting system*

I used a Current Lighting system which I currently have listed in alberta aquatica for 150.00

I switched it out for an LED system and I have it with 4 extra bulbs as it is a four power compact bulb system with dual light strips that can operate independently of each other to simulate mid day sun. LED moon lights no longer work after 3 years but it originally cost me 380 in the US so around 500-600 in Calgary.

Everything works well on it if you're interested let me know and I can bubble wrap it and ship it! PM me for my email and I can send all of the pics.

I also used a Milwalkee CO2 Injection controller and system and keep the phat 6.8 with monthly doses of iron and fertilizer pellets.

So far the LED's look great on the system and the lumen output is the same if not slightly higher. Either way I grow plants and fish out really fast for some reason!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ya! the tank really is fabulous 

I will not be able to invest in a new light fixture atm but thank you so much. That is a great deal! 

You experience helps me big time, I will look into the C02 as well. I dabbled with it for a while with smaller tanks and I liked it. Just didn't know how well things went for the larger set ups.


----------



## 10G (Sep 15, 2013)

mans is going HAM on this tank, lookin lush.


----------

